# Education expenses for foreign independent contractor



## Kate Sh (May 14, 2021)

Can i (LLC in USA) deduct education expenses for foreign independent contractor living in another country?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

If you pay or reimburse education expenses for an employee, you can deduct the payments if they are part of a qualified educational assistance program. 

A self employed person can be considered an employee in some circumstances, but I don't think that this is one of them.


----------



## Rob_Chaves (Jun 17, 2021)

Kate Sh said:


> Can i (LLC in USA) deduct education expenses for foreign independent contractor living in another country?


I am also interested in this question


----------

